# Matagorda Flounder Gigging



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

Flounder Gigging has been good in Matagorda. I've ran numerous trips and so far we've limited on every one. Here's a pic of one of the recent trips. Only four of the six went out on the boat but everyone wanted to be in the picture. We've got open dates throughout the summer so don't hesitate to call. This Saturday night got cancelled and it's now open. 
Thanks,
Capt. Troy Keen
979-429-3300


----------

